# Channel Lists for 99 and 103 satellites



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

I am looking for list of channels per transponder/spotbeam for 99 and 103 KA satellites. I have looked everywhere and can't find any.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.digitalcaffeine.com/hd

might wanna use the search next time 

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa103.html
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa99.html

has the raw data though.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

I looked at Lyngsat long time ago, however they do not specify what channel is on what transponder. All they list is channel numbers. I am looking for channels broken down by transponder.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html

if you click on the second column you get TP info, the third column you get channel info. I havnt found a good 1:1 correlation to the two for the new HD channels or any of the local. The digital caffeine link is the closest thing, and he doesnt have TP info on the new stuff because it hasnt been available yet.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought my Buffalo MPEG4 HD LIL came off the 103 Spaceway bird yet I don't see Buffalo HD LIL listed on either the 99 or 103 birds? Am I missing something?


----------



## Eric The Red (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there a place where the satellites for local HD's are listed? I didn't see them in the links.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

eric, its one of those lyngsat links... shows locals

cknav...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109061


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Trying to map which transponder carries which channels for the satellites at 99(b) and 103(a) is a losing game. DirecTV can and does change the local spotbeam transponder allocations all the time. The allocation of HD locals to specific satellites (rather than transponders) is more stable and the list here at dbstalk http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65321 is as good as any, although can be a couple of months out of date. 
Even the 103(b) transponder allocations are subject to change at any time.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Can anyone explain why I can't find the Buffalo HD locals listed on any of the birds? They should be somewhere on the 103 Spaceway.


----------



## Eric The Red (Nov 6, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Trying to map which transponder carries which channels for the satellites at 99(b) and 103(a) is a losing game. DirecTV can and does change the local spotbeam transponder allocations all the time. The allocation of HD locals to specific satellites (rather than transponders) is more stable and the list here at dbstalk http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65321 is as good as any, although can be a couple of months out of date.
> Even the 103(b) transponder allocations are subject to change at any time.


Thanks for the link. So basically what I learned is that nobody really knows on which satellite Madison, WI HD locals are located. Correct?


----------

